# [Backupsy] 500GB for $7/month at new location Buffalo, NY!



## serverian (Jun 11, 2013)

*Order your new Buffalo Backupsy TODAY!*

 

Visit our website and read our FAQ: https://backupsy.com

 

500GB Backup VPS for $7/month:



```
KVM Virtualization
1 vCPU (Intel Xeon L5520/L5630, Fair share)
512 MB Memory
500GB RAID 50 Storage Space (HP P410 Controller with cache memory and BBU with Seagate Constellation ES hard drives)
2000GB Traffic Limit
1Gbps Uplink
1 IPv4

https://backupsy.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=2&promocode=GOTMEADEAL
```

For whom wants a smaller storage VPS for $5/month:



```
KVM Virtualization
1 vCPU (Intel Xeon L5520/L5630, Fair share)
512 MB Memory
250GB RAID 50 Storage Space (HP P410 Controller with cache memory and BBU with Seagate Constellation ES hard drives)
1000GB Traffic Limit
1Gbps Uplink
1 IPv4

https://backupsy.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=1&promocode=HOLYMOSES
```

 

*For bigger storage please contact us for good deals.*

 

If you want to try it before you buy, feel free to PM me. We are also offering a 7 day no questions asked money back guarantee.

 

We utilize our custom control panel that has ability to install popular Linux distributions (Debian, Ubuntu, CentOS) automatically by scripting (Kickstart, Preseed). (You can however, install them manually by using our out of band Java based console)

 

We are also offering ISO mounts for popular storage management operating systems such as FreeNAS, Openfiler, Openmediavault and Turnkey Linux Fileserver. For additional ISO files, please contact us by simply opening a ticket and we will add them for free.

 

You can view our control panel screenshot here:

 







 

This image has been resized to fit in the page. Click to enlarge.

 

Location: Buffalo, NY

Test IP: 192.208.190.131

Test File: http://192.208.190.131/100MB.test

 

Our TOS is linked here: https://backupsy.com/tos.html

 

*Disclaimer: Our VPS products are only allowed to run programs intended to store or assist in the backup of Subscriber's data. Anyone found running programs not intended to store or assist in backup will be suspended and asked to cease, if they fail to, termination will follow.*


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 11, 2013)

serverian said:


> Disclaimer: Our VPS products are only allowed to run programs intended to store or assist in the backup of Subscriber's data. Anyone found running programs not intended to store or assist in backup will be suspended and asked to cease, if they fail to, termination will follow.


Just for everyone's info, I believe *@**serverian* has said that it's not like he's purposely going around checking every single process for any sign of anything that might not be strictly backup related. It's more a matter of watching CPU and memory usage and seeing if someone's using too much of those, as no backup program should. In other words, as long as your main usage is disk-related, you should be fine.

Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong *@**serverian*.


----------



## drmike (Jun 11, 2013)

Interesting service.

Been waiting to hear about other folks liking or disliking the service and what is tolerated running on this.  Of course rsync is fine, but how about audio recorders for archiving? (capturing a http stream from remote)


----------



## NodeBytes (Jun 12, 2013)

I've been using Backupsy for a couple months now, I'm very happy with it. I backup all my proxmox vm clones to one of their boxes. They have great bandwidth and are great for running backups.

I use rsync to run my backups on a script. Some vms backup everyday, others once a week.


----------



## serverian (Jun 12, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> Just for everyone's info, I believe *@serverian* has said that it's not like he's purposely going around checking every single process for any sign of anything that might not be strictly backup related. It's more a matter of watching CPU and memory usage and seeing if someone's using too much of those, as no backup program should. In other words, as long as your main usage is disk-related, you should be fine.
> 
> Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong *@serverian*.


Das ist correct sir.



buffalooed said:


> Interesting service.
> 
> Been waiting to hear about other folks liking or disliking the service and what is tolerated running on this.  Of course rsync is fine, but how about audio recorders for archiving? (capturing a http stream from remote)


If the software is not a IO and CPU killer, we are fine with it.



bcarlsonmedia said:


> I've been using Backupsy for a couple months now, I'm very happy with it. I backup all my proxmox vm clones to one of their boxes. They have great bandwidth and are great for running backups.
> 
> I use rsync to run my backups on a script. Some vms backup everyday, others once a week.


Thank you for the kind words Brendan. I'm glad you are happy with the service!


----------



## Damian (Jun 12, 2013)

We started using Backupsy for backing up of various things on our network, and quite like it. It's a very solid service that works well. They had their first major issue yesterday (that I know of), and it was handled extremely well. Continue to be satisfied. 

I like the service well enough that i'm considering getting another container to use for personal backups.

Recommended.


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 12, 2013)

Damian said:


> We started using Backupsy for backing up of various things on our network, and quite like it. It's a very solid service that works well. They had their first major issue yesterday (that I know of), and it was handled extremely well. Continue to be satisfied.
> 
> I like the service well enough that i'm considering getting another container to use for personal backups.
> 
> Recommended.


They had an issue early on, in the beginning. Some sort of outage, I forget the details. Customers were offered a refund, which I took. But that was more because I realized it had been an impulse buy  During my short experience with it, I found Backupsy to be an excellent, well-managed service.


----------



## NodeBytes (Jun 12, 2013)

They had a RAID card failure early on. I was affected by that and left for about a month then came back and ever since it has been stable enough. I consider this only a backup and not something I can live off of so I do have local backups of (almost) everything on it.


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 13, 2013)

Incidentally, in the order form "where did you hear about us?" field you should add an option for "vpsBoard".


----------



## drmike (Jun 14, 2013)

Does Backupsy support FUSE?


----------



## serverian (Jun 14, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Does Backupsy support FUSE?


Backupsy supports everything that KVM supports. So, yes.


----------



## dzchimpo (Jun 14, 2013)

When paying extra for using it as a full time VPS, does one get more CPU/RAM?


----------



## serverian (Jun 14, 2013)

dzchimpo said:


> When paying extra for using it as a full time VPS, does one get more CPU/RAM?


No, RAM is the same. Regarding CPU and IO, we still monitor you but we would be more flexible.


----------



## dzchimpo (Jun 14, 2013)

Is this location better than Illinois?


----------



## serverian (Jun 14, 2013)

dzchimpo said:


> Is this location better than Illinois?


Yes Buffalo has better network.


----------



## dzchimpo (Jun 14, 2013)

As an existing customer, can I be moved to Illinois at request?


----------



## serverian (Jun 14, 2013)

dzchimpo said:


> As an existing customer, can I be moved to Illinois at request?


What we can do is creating you another VPS so you can move your data there. Open a ticket please.


----------

